# Pretty Sad...



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

A really good couple of goat friends of mine came up earlier in this week. They were really interested in buying a doe back from me and were in need of a few others for breeding/showing purposes. They decided to buy Sugar Baby back (they lost her mom a year or so ago) and they also bought one of my girls, Meg. 
They were really special girls, I had bought them both when they were babies so it was sooo hard to see them go yesterday! Luckily though, I know they will be spoiled rotten and have the best care (the people are Large Animal Vets!) I will probably even be able to see them again soon, hopefully!

I'll still be missing them in the barn though  But I know I did the right thing!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...it's hard to let special ones go. :hug: I know it never gets easy. Every year i'll have a few kids that really stand out that I never want to sell...but it's part of being a breeder.  I'm glad you know you did the right thing...and it sounds like they went to a great home!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:hug: to you kiddo!! How is Style??


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Kylee and Tisie! 

Tisie- Style is looking great! Except her little yearling buddy STILL jumps on her back and now she has bald patches! I think I have to seperate them soon  And they get along so well!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh no!!!! Are you gonna breed her this year?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd like to, but I don't know if mom'll let me since I lost one of my best does this spring to kidding complications. :roll: I think American Style would be just fine though.


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

:sigh: At least you knew they went to a good home! thats the important thing.. I know u are sad though.. I couldnt imagine giving my babies up! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That was nice of you to sell them some of your keepers.  You are right it is great that they wen to a good home!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

It's one of the worst parts about the goat biz - parting with friends. I don't have a problem w/kids (though I do have one really special one every year I hate to let go); it's the adults that are tough. I'll need to let go of a few this year and not looking forward to it.
But take comfort in you know they're getting an excellent home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

It is sad seeing some of your "babies" leave. Knowing they will be well taken care of helps alleviate the pain somewhat. :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm still missing them but I went and put a deposit on a bred doe today... I am bad! But I am selling 5 to get 1, sounds okay right?? 

Can't help it! Need a new project! This doe is super pretty (she's a brown! :drool: ) But she needs some taming down. I was in need of a proven kidder that I could also show and I'm really happy she's bred as well!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

It's hard parting with your favorites.I sold Gracie last month and she ment alot to me and told myself I would never sell her.Well had to cut way back to adjust my income and have a "plan" to keep only what I needed..she had to leave sadly.I don't have nubians anymore and had to keep only my top alpines but she went to good friends of ours and still close by we visit her often.Nice to know atleast she is well cared for and I'm sure you feel the same way.Bitter sweet :hug: New projects is what keeps me going and my mind focused.. so I hear ya there! If you ever run out of those...let me know I have a list a mile long you can help me tackle :laugh:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Jessica, if you EVER need anything, just holler. I'd be happy to help with anything you guys might need. :thumb: And I mean it!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you and I sure will keep it in mind.All I can do is try and do what I can and whatever I don't get done..tomorrow is another day  Thank the lord for friends like you and hope my kids are as kind and considerate as you.Your mom is super proud of you I'm sure  Keep up the good work and you will go far in life.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on putting a deposit on a new doe! :stars: We'll be needing pics ya know!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you so much Jess, it means alot. I work hard to be a good kid but there are people in life that can make it sooo difficult. :sigh: :roll: 

And of course Kylee! I should be getting her by the end of the week, hopefully!!  :wink: 

Here's an unofficial picture of her. She's alot prettier in person. I am looking forward to getting her home and set up! She'll kid in October! :shades:  :leap: :clap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the soon addition!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

How exciting! Congrats she is a pretty little thing  Oh and we can't be perfect all the time..specialy with ignorant people who like to push our buttons but I can honestly say your a classy gal that handles herself very well in tough situations.Good for you hun..never change!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Jess! 

We went to pick up Kellie yesterday... Turns out the gal is selling out of goats so.... My mom let me get Kellie's niece as well!  :leap: :clap: Here's a picture of them on the ride home!

They're a little timid but they are just GORGEOUS! I just LOVE them! :drool:  :drool: 

So all in all I came home with a bred doe, and her niece (and her niece will be old enough to breed this fall!) I am pretty happy with my last minute purchase!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:leap: Congrats on the 2 new additions!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Logan!  They are both really shy but I'm hoping they will start coming around. :thumb:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Aww congrats!!! I'm sure they will warm up to you in no time  Yaay so happy for you!


----------

